# A movie depicting DP



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Before you reach any snap judgements, read what I have to say.

I would have put this in the main DP discussion forum, but I don't know how well it would have gone over.

Anyway, how do you guys feel about some kind of movie or something- with effects and filters- that would show a normal person how we feel?

Something about our lives, our lack of emotions, our thoughts and obsessions, our ruminations, etc.

And of course it would be presented in some sort of "tunnel vision" however difficult that may be.

Let me know-

Grant with an "R"


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Before you reach any snap judgements, read what I have to say.

I would have put this in the main DP discussion forum, but I don't know how well it would have gone over.

Anyway, how do you guys feel about some kind of movie or something- with effects and filters- that would show a normal person how we feel?

Something about our lives, our lack of emotions, our thoughts and obsessions, our ruminations, etc.

And of course it would be presented in some sort of "tunnel vision" however difficult that may be.

Let me know-

Grant with an "R"


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

there was a movie made long ago called angel dusted. it was about a boy who got laced weed and had after affects. At the end of the movie his friends showed up at his parents house saying that they were drinking beer and the boy started freaking out. He relapsed and went back to the hospital. The movie just kind of ended. No happy or sad ending just ended.
My point is with all the movies about sicknesses I think a dp/dr movie would be great. Many people don't know that regular or drug induced dp/dr exsist. Before there is a cure there must be exposure. I'll look for it on lifetime network (wife makes me watch that all the time). Have you thought of a name? "A prison outside myself"? thanks for reading.

john.


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

there was a movie made long ago called angel dusted. it was about a boy who got laced weed and had after affects. At the end of the movie his friends showed up at his parents house saying that they were drinking beer and the boy started freaking out. He relapsed and went back to the hospital. The movie just kind of ended. No happy or sad ending just ended.
My point is with all the movies about sicknesses I think a dp/dr movie would be great. Many people don't know that regular or drug induced dp/dr exsist. Before there is a cure there must be exposure. I'll look for it on lifetime network (wife makes me watch that all the time). Have you thought of a name? "A prison outside myself"? thanks for reading.

john.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hee, what about a comic? I just wanna someday publish my own story, in one way or another. Well, it will possibly be an economical su*cide for me, if/cuz? I have to publish the tale with my own funding as an author's edition........someday in the far future.

But OK - there is a cyborg woman, who shouldn't be aware of herself but still somehow awakes into her own consciousness. She is never able to really connect with the world or people, cuz she is cyborg. Or, actually, my alter ego and an imaginary friend in derealization.

Woops, sorry for babbling about my comic story (again), but I just wanted to say that I'm planning for some kind of fictional way of telling people about DP/DR - along other things I have in my mind.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hee, what about a comic? I just wanna someday publish my own story, in one way or another. Well, it will possibly be an economical su*cide for me, if/cuz? I have to publish the tale with my own funding as an author's edition........someday in the far future.

But OK - there is a cyborg woman, who shouldn't be aware of herself but still somehow awakes into her own consciousness. She is never able to really connect with the world or people, cuz she is cyborg. Or, actually, my alter ego and an imaginary friend in derealization.

Woops, sorry for babbling about my comic story (again), but I just wanted to say that I'm planning for some kind of fictional way of telling people about DP/DR - along other things I have in my mind.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Ninnu, not trying to offend you, but if you make DP into a comic, will people take it seriously?

John, no I don't have a title, but good idea. I'll add that to the list. I'm just seeing what everyone thinks about the proposition first.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Ninnu, not trying to offend you, but if you make DP into a comic, will people take it seriously?

John, no I don't have a title, but good idea. I'll add that to the list. I'm just seeing what everyone thinks about the proposition first.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

grant_r said:


> Ninnu, not trying to offend you, but if you make DP into a comic, will people take it seriously?


Well, I guess that people who never have experienced DP - very probably they won't understand what do I mean with the feelings the cyborg girl experiences in the comic tale. But it is possible that people who suffer/have suffered from DP will recognize it at once, and so the cyborg girl would function as some kind of mirror showing people they're not alone. At least I hope so.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

grant_r said:


> Ninnu, not trying to offend you, but if you make DP into a comic, will people take it seriously?


Well, I guess that people who never have experienced DP - very probably they won't understand what do I mean with the feelings the cyborg girl experiences in the comic tale. But it is possible that people who suffer/have suffered from DP will recognize it at once, and so the cyborg girl would function as some kind of mirror showing people they're not alone. At least I hope so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

"Vanishing", "Vanished", "Stranger to Myself", "Where Have I gone?". "I swear, I used to Be Here", etc.

Might be tought to pull off, but if you need any help with the script, sign me up. 
Suggestions: needs to be shot in black and white, with much "verticality". Something like....downtown Manhatten....our character surrounded by insurmountable towers - might add to the desperation theme. I don't have problems with the 3D/2D thing, but cliff-like buildings such as are there could easily be made to appear 2D; soundtrack music should be chosen carefully - and it needs to be original. Bro, myself, and no doubt others here could provide selections.
Sound itself should be sharp, yet undefined. Dialogue limited to that necessary to convey the sensations, though I think careful cinematography, something conveying a certain bleak-ness can do the same thing.

Mmmm. Your suggestion has tapped into my creative side. Might even try shooting a short clip myself, just as an example. Not sure video is possible on this site........


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

"Vanishing", "Vanished", "Stranger to Myself", "Where Have I gone?". "I swear, I used to Be Here", etc.

Might be tought to pull off, but if you need any help with the script, sign me up. 
Suggestions: needs to be shot in black and white, with much "verticality". Something like....downtown Manhatten....our character surrounded by insurmountable towers - might add to the desperation theme. I don't have problems with the 3D/2D thing, but cliff-like buildings such as are there could easily be made to appear 2D; soundtrack music should be chosen carefully - and it needs to be original. Bro, myself, and no doubt others here could provide selections.
Sound itself should be sharp, yet undefined. Dialogue limited to that necessary to convey the sensations, though I think careful cinematography, something conveying a certain bleak-ness can do the same thing.

Mmmm. Your suggestion has tapped into my creative side. Might even try shooting a short clip myself, just as an example. Not sure video is possible on this site........


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Grant,

Do you know people in the film industry? How would you get something like that rolling???

uni-g


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Grant. They already made it. At least as far as my story:


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

check out tarnation the movie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anyone seen "The Saddest Music in the World"?


----------

